# Tageszähler



## Uhartegaldua

Hallo!!!
Kann jemanden bitte mir helfen???
Ich muss *Tageszähler *ins Spanisch übersetzen...

Danke!!!!


----------



## Uhartegaldua

Perdón por no haber contribuido mucho....
tageszähler lo encontré en inglés como "trip meter" y en castellano se que se trata de algún tipo de contador pero no me cuadra que sea del tipo de "contador de día" o algo parecido.

Gracias mil!


----------



## spanien

que tal con contador diario??


----------



## heidita

DEbes poner el contexto, Uha.* Bienvenido al foro!*


----------



## Uhartegaldua

Danke!
El contexto:

"Damit soll das stempeln der einzelnen Auftragspapiere entfallen. Die Rücksetzung des Tageszähler kann nur vom Vorarbeiter durchgeführt werden. Es muss ein nicht rücksetzbarer Gesamtstückzahlzähler, elektromechanisch die gefertige StÜckzahl mitprotokollieren".

Nochmal, Danke!


----------



## heidita

Realmente lo que más se oye es contador de días. No se me ocurre nada mejor, te conste que Tageszähler tampoco lo he oído nunca en alemán.

Quizás también valdría: marcador de días


----------

